# scotch/beer pairing



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

What can you guys suggest for good beer chasers after a glass of scotch?

In my cabinet I have a bottle of

Laiphrog 10 yr
Macallans 12 yr
Dalmore 12 yr

I usually have some Glenlivet 12 yr also.

Thanks!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

fizguy said:


> What can you guys suggest for good beer chasers after a glass of scotch?
> 
> In my cabinet I have a bottle of
> 
> ...


chaser?? what are you doing shots of scotch??

<Beer then liquor never been sicker, liquor then beer have no fear..>:al words to drink by my friend..


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> chaser?? what are you doing shots of scotch??
> 
> <Beer then liquor never been sicker, liquor then beer have no fear..>:al words to drink by my friend..


I use the word chaser loosely. I just mean I had a glass of scotch last night and if I wondered, if I had wanted a beer afterward, what type would go well. All I had in the fridge was an IPA and I thought it would be too jarring after Laphroig. As it was I just finished watching 24 and went to bed.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I would have drank another scotch.. I love beer, drink to much of the stuff. However if Im drinking scotch then Im drink scotch and the same goes for beer.. just my $0.02


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Belhaven, I guess....


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

fizguy said:


> I use the word chaser loosely. I just mean I had a glass of scotch last night and if I wondered, if I had wanted a beer afterward, what type would go well. All I had in the fridge was an IPA and I thought it would be too jarring after Laphroig. As it was I just finished watching 24 and went to bed.


I agree, I don't think I would want an IPA after a nice scotch. I might try a Irish Stout or something along those lines. Nothing too hoppy or tart such as a Kolsch or Hefeweizen. I would go with something malty.

Woogie:al


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Bump up to Macallans 18 and you won't need anything to drink after


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Fistville said:


> Bump up to Macallans 18 and you won't need anything to drink after


:tpd:


----------

